# Frage zu SQL-Abfrage



## Alina (22. Aug 2008)

Hi,
folgendes Problem: ich habe eine DB-Tabelle mit Artikeln und u.a. der Spalte Artikelname. In dieser Spalte können Artikelnamen häufiger vorkommen aber auch nur einmal. Ich möchte nun eine SQL-Abfrage bauen, die mir aus dieser Tabelle den Datensatz liefert, dessen Artikelname nur ein mal vorkommt. Hab schon einiges probiert aber irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch...hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2008)

group by artikelname having count(*) = 1


----------



## tfa (22. Aug 2008)

select count(*) as anzahl, artikelname from artikel group by artikelname having anzahl=1


----------

